# what's the difference between windows and Mac book and Mac book pro



## Abrianna (Jan 6, 2009)

What is the difference between a MAC and a PC? And what features do you get in a mac?
What's the difference between a regular mac book and a mac book pro?


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Mac book and Mac book pro*

Not really the right place. I'll have it moved for you.

Here's a decent article though.
http://www.ehow.com/about_4599944_what-difference-between-pc-mac.html

Here's another.
http://www.ofzenandcomputing.com/zanswers/126


----------



## Abrianna (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Mac book and Mac book pro*

Thank you CF


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, a Mac is a PC, in fact Apple made the first PC, and was the first to use the term. PC is personal computer. IBM thought that there was no market in personal computers until Apples started selling well. So there was the Apple PC and IBM compatible PCs. Today, there is little difference between the hardware of the two, mostly minor differences in the on board controllers of the motherboard relating to initial startup.
As for which will be better for you, depends on what you are planning to do with the computer. A new Mac comes with a much better software package then most Windows based PCs. As for other types of software, you can find pretty much anything to run under the Mac OS to do the same thing as under Windows. As for Macbook vs Macbook Pro, you can see that on Apple's site. Mostly the Pro has better, faster hardware, at a bigger price. Software wise, they are the same.


----------



## iNOMAD (Dec 13, 2007)

You may want to go to a store like Best Buy, and try a PC and try a Mac to see which one you will like best. Play around with the interface, the software, and see which one will suit your needs best.


----------

